# Springfield Armory XD



## USNMA (May 2, 2005)

Hey guys,
Are the Springfield Armory XD's illegal in MA? I am stationed in VA right now and had wanted to buy one (they are good to go here) but I heard they are a no go in MA. Can they not be sold in MA or not possessed or both? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Best best is to go to the gun store in VA where they are sold, tell them you want to buy one. They will contact a licensed dealer in MA of your choice and then MA dealer would know and either except or deny the shipment. I am not familiar with the weapon, I have seen it online and didn't see anything illegal about it. You have a Mass. Class A LTC right?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If you are stationed in VA, that is your state of "residence" you may only buy a pistol in your state of residence.

To that end there are NO provisions in the law that would preclude you from owning an XD in MA if you move up here and obtain the needed Class A.
Of issue would be the magazines, you can not being new High capacity magazines into MA.

They can not be sold by DEALERS in MA. They can be possessed lawfully with the above conditions met. They can be sold between individuals in MA with the appropriate paperwork done and license possessed.


----------



## USNMA (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info, my LTC expired in 06 and I will be renewing it when I am back in Mass. after my release from active duty.


----------

